# Eucalyptus essential oil



## orangetree71 (Mar 7, 2010)

New Directions Aromatics offers 8 different kinds of eucalyptus: blue mallee, dives, globulus, lemon eucalyptus, radiata, red, smithii and staigeriana.  Does anyone know which one is best for soaps and which is the most common type of eucalyptus?


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

orangetree71 said:
			
		

> New Directions Aromatics offers 8 different kinds of eucalyptus: blue mallee, dives, globulus, lemon eucalyptus, radiata, red, smithii and staigeriana.  Does anyone know which one is best for soaps and which is the most common type of eucalyptus?



I would say the ones I have seen most frequently used in therapeutic products and soaps etc is either Radiata or Globulus respectively.

I love them all though... My best advice would be to go to one of those shops locally that may carry different varieties of the Eucalyptus oils, they are quite unique... 

I love Eucalyptus soooo very much


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you Ian, that helps.  As a eucalyptus lover, what's your favorite variety?


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 8, 2010)

Globulus is the most common and I think I have read that it is the strongest as well.

We're planting E. globulus here this spring!


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2010)

You mean I have to choose ONE!?!?!?

lol what about all of the above??!!! lol


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 8, 2010)

Of course you don't have to choose just one! You can walk around with your eyes tearing from all the different Eucalyptus in your house if you want to, I won't tell!


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2010)

lol sounds good to me I wont tell if you wont tell


----------

